# Red Auerbach Dies At 89



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

There's a small announcement on the frontpage of www.espn.com. 


EDITED by Aqua:



> Passing of a Celtics legend
> 
> By Peter May, Globe Staff | October 28, 2006
> 
> ...


11 Page article by Peter May


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

RIP Red


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Condolences from a Bulls fan. Red was truely a pioneer for basketball.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

The greatest, he will truly be missed.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

RIP to the most influential coach in NBA history.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Boston.com said:


> Arnold Red Auerbach, named the greatest coach in the history of the National Basketball Association and, for more than half a century, the combative, competitive and occasionally abrasive personification of pro basketballs greatest dynasty, the Boston Celtics, has died at age 89.


Peter May article Its 11 pages which makes me think May was sitting on the article, which is kind of morbid.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

RIP Red, you'll be missed.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

RIP, Red Auerbach.


----------



## wizardsfan2006 (Dec 24, 2005)

The best coach in NBA history
RIP


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Sports as a whole have never seen a better coach, and probably never will.

RIP.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

RIP R. Auerbach.


----------



## Sundance (Oct 2, 2006)

agoo101284 said:


> Peter May article Its 11 pages which makes me think May was sitting on the article, which is kind of morbid.


As someone who has spent most of my adult life in journalism, I can assure you that it's standard procedure. Think of a famous person and there is already an obit written for them. It would be difficult to give someone such as Red the coverage they deserve otherwise.

What a sad, sad day. You'll never be forgotten Red.


----------



## SheikuKabba13 (Feb 9, 2004)

Truly saddened to hear this news...

Thoughts and prayers to his entire family...


----------



## SheikuKabba13 (Feb 9, 2004)

The Celtics announced that this season will be dedicated to the late coach...


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

You know, I always thought that Red would never die - he just always seemed to be full of life and charisma.

My sincerest condolences to his family, friends, and uncountable number of fans.

RIP, Red - you were one of a kind!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Just heard about this...horrible news. The GOAT without a doubt, and it's not even close.










RIP


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

It is increasingly difficult to be sincerely sad at tragic events regarding public figures; however, sadness is the only emotion that I feel right now. Auerbach was truly a legend of a man, a superhero of basketball, a symbol of the game. Red transcended all others. He was a mythical presence among star players. He was not only a successful coach and general manager, he was an august genius in the world of basketball.

Auerbach will be missed.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

Premier said:


> It is increasingly difficult to be sincerely sad at tragic events regarding public figures; however, sadness is the only emotion that I feel right now. Auerbach was truly a legend of a man, a superhero of basketball, a symbol of the game. Red transcended all others. He was a mythical presence among star players. He was not only a successful coach and general manager, he was an august giant in the world of basketball.
> 
> Auerbach will be missed.


Beautiful. You put it in words that I couldn't.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

RIP RED

Your Legacy Will Never be Forgotten. A True Pioneer.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

im shocked...but heres to u red :cheers: ... the next cigar i light up is dedicated to u...RIP


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

i am so so sad this has happened, i USED to root for the celts until 92 ie when bird retired and all that i can say was red was the greatest gm of all time, he will be missed, and it will be emotional wednesday night when my hornets come to boston for the opener


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

A little piece of the Celtics died today, too.

Condolences to all Celtics fans, and every fan of the NBA.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Horrible news for the Celtics and the entire NBA.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

Good book from JohnFeinstein about Red.....if you haven't RED it, pick it up sometime.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

My condolences (sp?) to Red's and the whole Celtics' family.

One of the gratest has just passed away...

RIP, Red...


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

RIP Red, very sad indeed.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Rest in Peace, Red.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

What can you say about the legend? Dan Shaughnessy had a great article today on Red. As he said we were lucky to have him. Red had a role in all 16 Celtics championships. 

Thanks Red. RIP.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Condolences from a Clipper fan ...

RIP Red!!!

For some reason I expected to see a pictorial here. Hopefully, someone with the skills to do that will honor him here so that we all can enjoy the life of Mr. Auerbach through pictures. That man was true loyalty ... would challenge ANYONE that spoke ill of his Celtics, and that is one man that I truly believe who bled 'green' blood.

Again, my condolences.


----------



## Truthiness (Oct 23, 2006)

I was shocked when I saw this announced on ESPNEWS. R.I.P Arnold "Red" Auerbach, the basketball world will miss you.

He made the Celtics matter, and forever put the franchise among the best in the league as far as all-time accomplishments go. As Charles Barkley recently said in a phone interview with ESPNEWS, no one will win 8 straight NBA titles ever again. Meaning, Red and those Celtic teams accomplished a unique feat and it's highly unlikely that it will ever be surpassed.

Without Auerbach, the Celtics would be even less relevant of a franchise than they are today. Think about that.



patrick_wandalowski said:


> Good book from JohnFeinstein about Red.....if you haven't RED it, pick it up sometime.


And that book is called, "Let Me Tell You A Story: A Lifetime in the Game" by Red Auerbach, John Feinstein.


----------



## UNHFan (May 14, 2005)

The NBA and the Boston Celtics have lost a legend. May he rest in peace!


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

sad sad sad that's all I have to say. He WAS the Celtics.........he MADE them. We will miss you dearly Red.


----------



## Sundance (Oct 2, 2006)

For anyone who gets NBA-TV on cable or satellite, they're running shows about Red all day today. This morning I watched an episode of Vintage NBA that showed an old documentary that focused on Red and the Celtics in the final game of their series against the Cincinnati Royals in the 1966 playoffs. They had microphones on courtside and in the huddle -- unheard of in those days -- to get both the sights and sounds of one of Red's final games as a coach. Marvelous clips of Red, as well as Celtic greats such as Russell, Havlicek, K.C. Jones, etc., and Royals players such as Oscar Robertson and Wayne Embry.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

nice photos.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

The NBA wouldn't be close to what is today (or maybe even around) if not for Red. RIP


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

ghoti said:


> A little piece of the Celtics died today, too.
> 
> Condolences to all Celtics fans, and every fan of the NBA.


Red WAS the Celtics. Even in his old age he was a presence and a giant part of the NBA today with the way he revolutionized the game. He was a huge chunk of what the Celtics are (even if they aren't very good anymore).

Here's to you in a great afterlife Red, I know you'll be watching when Boston finally comes back and hangs Green 17.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

I like many, have never known the Celtics without Red Auerbach. 
He had an eye for talent that surpassed reason. 
His ability to pull the best out of his players and inspire players, coaches and fans alike is unparalleled. 
Hope the Cubans are good in Heaven Red. 
We'll miss you, 
Rest in Peace.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Causeway said:


> nice photos.


This are NICE. Thank you.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

wow, ur funny.


----------



## DontTradePaul! (Aug 15, 2005)

I heard the celtics are postponing the debut of the Celtic Dance Team in lieu of Red's passing. This is a very classy move that i applaud with fervor. Words cannot ever describe my thanks for Red Auerbach, so let me celebrate his life with this neverendingly joyous banana.

:banana: 

Rest peacefully Red, you will be missed. I only wish this new generation of Celtics could have won one more for Red, lets make this season one to remember. 

The king is dead. Long live the king.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Red was laid to rest today in a small, simple ceremony. 

I cannot tell you how much I looked up to him when I was younger. He was bigger than basketball. All he did for basketball, all he stood for, just amazing. There will always be a place for him in the history of this great sport, and for that I'm happy.

Rest in peace. There was no one better.


----------

